

Ask HN: 25% Russian, is Kazakhstan next - christmm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Kazakhstan

======
venomsnake
Kazakhstan is pure ally that has no intention of breaking away from the
russian sphere of influence.

It is simple history - Russia has always been interested in one thing -
territorial control. Direct ownership was optional. That has been since
probably 1700s.

------
bachback
25% < 50%

